# ICD 9 code for complications after esophagogastrectomy



## Coder708 (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking for any help.

Performed a Minimally invasive Esophagectomy---

Few days later she reported
Anastomotic Leak---& went in to do a lung decortication

Any idea what ICD 9 code would be for complication of the Esophagectomy?

THANK YOu


----------



## drsnpatil (Jan 19, 2010)

*ICD code*



Ajacquinto said:


> Looking for any help.
> 
> Performed a Minimally invasive Esophagectomy---
> 
> ...



Please check 997.4, it will help you.


----------

